# Screen pixelated?



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

I was watching game of thrones on my phone using mx video player and this is what I often see when I play videos. I'm guessing it might be a hardware problem? Anyone else have this issues? The video is also 720p. It looks much worse when it's full brightness.

Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Have the same issue


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

I believe it's due to pentile display
BUT that was much MUCH worse on my x2 screen
Also, I've noticed that changing the gamma value (lean kernel) to between 6&8 (not the offsets/adjustments,.the gamma value) helps a lot with that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

Couple more. Zoom in to pics

Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> I believe it's due to pentile display
> BUT that was much MUCH worse on my x2 screen
> Also, I've noticed that changing the gamma value (lean kernel) to between 6&8 (not the offsets/adjustments,.the gamma value) helps a lot with that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, but changing the gamma value didn't help at all. All the videos I watch are like this. It's very frustrating

Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


----------



## jackstraw (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you try other players?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

thedio said:


> Thanks, but changing the gamma value didn't help at all. All the videos I watch are like this. It's very frustrating
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


Just to clarify
When you say all videos
Do you mean ALL, or are those videos all being watched over sind type of data connection?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

jackstraw said:


> Did you try other players?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've tried about 4 other players and still the same. Even stock player shows it

Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Does the pixelation occur in dark areas?

Sloppily typed from my Tab


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> Does the pixelation occur in dark areas?
> 
> Sloppily typed from my Tab


Yes exactly

Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Are those videos screenshots? Or did you take pictures with a different phone/camera?

And like the other guy said, are you streaming these videos, or does it do it even with videos you have already recorded or downloaded?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Are those videos screenshots? Or did you take pictures with a different phone/camera?
> 
> And like the other guy said, are you streaming these videos, or does it do it even with videos you have already recorded or downloaded?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not streaming and the pictures are screenshots.

Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


----------



## mikeyo1990 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have watched game of thrones on the HBO go app and it doesn't look like that. I would figure it would be better if it was downloaded like you have it as well. Just trying to add some perspective.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah that's super weird, I would try Verizon technical support (unless you're on a different carrier)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Yeah that's super weird, I would try Verizon technical support (unless you're on a different carrier)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Just called Verizon for a replacement. Thanks for all the insight guys.

Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

thedio said:


> Yes exactly
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


That's just gonna happen, man. I don't know the technical terms for everything, but it happens on my plasma TV, my phone, my tablet, my iPod.... It's just the way it is.

EDIT: Actually, now that I look at your screen shots, that is odd. I figured it was a screen issue--which means it wouldn't show up in a screenshot. My next guess is because our screens are Pentile.

Edit2: I am not a clever man.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

This is happening because the way that video encoding works. In an effort to save file size, blacks below a certain value are all lumped together. Download the HD version of that episode and I bet it looks better. Get a full blu-ray version and it will look amazing.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

thedio said:


> Not streaming and the pictures are screenshots.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


The fact that it's present in the screenshot means it has NOTHING to do with your screen or your specific phone.


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

slow88lx said:


> This is happening because the way that video encoding works. In an effort to save file size, blacks below a certain value are all lumped together. Download the HD version of that episode and I bet it looks better. Get a full blu-ray version and it will look amazing.


The video is 720p. Really disappointing as I play the same file on my sisters Rezound and it looks magnificent. No sign of ANY discoloration or pixelation.

Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

slow88lx said:


> The fact that it's present in the screenshot means it has NOTHING to do with your screen or your specific phone.


I'm going to have to agree with you. If it were the screen itself, you obviously wouldnt see pixelation and such in the screen shots, lol.

You can't compare an LCD screen (even an IPS one) to one based on organic LEDs like the Nexus. Organic LED screens are going to point out flaws in darker areas of a video more readily since they also show true black, while LCD screens do not (light bleed and such).

"720p" is not the almighty determinant of quality for video playback. Things like the codec used and how compressed the stream was matter way more and are likely the cause. Don't be too disappointed when you get your new Nexus and you still have the problem.

Also, those images aren't even 1280x720 resolution, they're 640x360, so they're 50% the resolution of your stated resolution.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I noticed that yesterday on YouTube with a radiohead video and I switched it on HD and i saw a lot less strange blacks and greys.

Thundercats Are Go!


----------

